# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  7 Weken overtijd, testen negatief

## Peeet

Hallo,

Ben al 7 weken niet ongesteld, al paar keer getest met verschillende merken maar is continu negatief.... 
Iemand ervaring? 
We hebben een kinderwens....

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Peeet,

Heb je verder ergens last van?
Ben je sinds kort van de pil of spiraal af, want dan kan het een tijdje duren voor de ongesteldheid op gang/op regel komt.
Mijn moeder was zwanger van mij maar alle tests die ze deed waren negatief en ze was licht ongesteld en aan een lichte pil, dus kan voorkomen dat hoeveel tests je ook doet die negatief zijn je toch zwanger bent.
Je zou bij de huisarts urine in kunnen leveren of eventueel een bloedtest doen, dan weet je zeker of je wel of niet zwanger bent.
Ik hoop voor je dat alles goed komt!
Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Peet,

Misschien is het handig om even bij de huisarts te testen, deze testen zijn vaak toch ietsies betrouwbaarder dan de testen die je bij een drogisterij haalt.

Succes!

----------


## essie79

Hoi Peet,

Je zult inmiddels wel weten of je zwanger bent of niet aangezien je bericht al een tijdje staat. Het kan inderdaad voorkomen dat je overtijd bent en een test niks aangeeft. Een vriendin van mij heeft met 3 maanden een echo laten maken omdat toen de test alsnog aangaf dat ze niet zwanger was, ondertussen zat er toch echt een kindje in haar buik. 

gr, Esther

----------

